# Alestorm



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 5, 2010)

For all fans of Alestorm, can you suggest some similar pirate metal bands? Ones with a similar play style and not just thrash and use of alternate instruments. kthxbai


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm tough one.

I will note most bands that call themselves pirate metal will be closer to thrash (maybe psychobilly) or even death metal than alestorm.

Depending on how far you wish to go from "pirate" metal (themes. lyrics,, instruments) my suggestions-
head on over to either some of the faux/American Irish bands, not a lot of their songs are similar but stuff like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU&fmt=18 is quite close in my opinion.

Folk metal- there is a reason these guys tour with bands that classify themselves folk metal. While I like it if you want more like alestorm steer away from the epic/power/heroic stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWJbggA8t3E&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA&fmt=18

Also while it might have looked like I dismissed psychobilly earlier on that could also be worth a look.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XwXrB6z0JY&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrL455ClTro&fmt=18


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 6, 2010)

I love Alestorm but I don't know any other bands like them unfortunately :\


----------



## BionicC (Mar 6, 2010)

Verbal Deception: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns5qunRJcbQ

Scuurvy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyuEXQjvLM4

Skull Branded Pirates: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK5SysRIeJ4

Swashbuckle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53A4GyB96RI


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 6, 2010)

I've never ever heard of this genre (at least the pirate motif part of it). That's pretty cool though, not a huge music fan, but they pull it off without seeming gimmicky.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the links guys, I've been going through a bit of a 'Pirate phase' xD


----------

